# LF: Fluval Ebi



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyone out and about saw these for sale ??? (please do not suggest aquarium's west) ...


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

ya they have it for super expensive, like 169. richmond pj's is 129 i think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks, i will give them a call, i am heading to richmond tomorrow :O)


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

149 at pj's, they have six in stock ...


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

pet boutique in North Van has them for $109.99 a week ago, give then a call if you want it new.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

sold out of them at the pet boutique


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

King Ed maybe? I was there few weeks ago and they have few with one on display. Not sure about the price though. If you got something else on your shopping list you can grab one from Pets&Pond for $129 then get free shipping if your total is more than $200 before taxes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

i got one at pet boutique for 109 :O) thanks Maxxxboost :O)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang that's a good price. I was going to suggest Pets and Ponds ($129.99 + $10 shipping).


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Rogers has them.....


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Rogers has them.....


+1, was just there few hours ago to pick up another 20g long tank and i think they are around 129.99. Cool set-up in a living room or bedroom.


----------

